# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کنکور۹۷

## fardad1

سلام

----------


## fardad1

ایا واقعا میتونم تک رقمی بیارم اگه از مهر شروع کنم لطفا جواب بدید ؟؟؟

----------


## sajad564

بس کنین ترو خدا  الان میگی از مهر میتونم دوماه بعد میگی از الان میتونم دوماه قبل کنکورم میگی الان میشه؟؟
ینی چی مثلا الان من بهت بگم نمیتونی دیگه بیخیالش میشیو درس نمیخونی؟؟

----------


## gallant

> اگر از  تابستان سال دوم شروع نکنم و از مهر شروع کنم میتونم رتبه اول شم


نه دوم میشی!

----------


## fardad1

ممنون از جواب ولی یه سوال شما از کی شروع کردید و رتبتون چند شد ؟؟

----------


## sajad564

> تسلیم راست میگید ولی یه چیز فقط میخواهم بدونم اونم اینه که اگر از  تابستان سال دوم شروع نکنم و از مهر شروع کنم میتونم رتبه اول شم نگفتم که اگه دیر کردم دیگه درس نمیخونم


تو تلاشتو بکن بقیشه بسپر به خدا
ببین مهمترین چیز اینه که تو هر ساعت مطالعه ای داری حفظش کنی و تا اخرش بری نه اینکه دو روز دوازده ساعت بخونی یه هفته صفر ساعت نه اینکه نه ده ماه خوب درس بخونی چند ماه اخر ول کنی
اگه پرسوجو کنی اکثرا دوماه اخر ول میکنن یا جو گیر میشن دو رلوز دوازده ساعت میخونن بعدش یه هفته تو هپروت سیر میکنن
یا هر روز دنبال اینن که از فردا شروع کنن

----------


## fardad1

😂خخخخخ

----------


## sinae2011

کتاب خط ویژه بگیر اگه زیر 50 زدی هر چی خواستی بگو 
خط ویژه + کل تستای دهه نود کنکور

----------


## AlirezA 1522

عجب تاپیک پر محتوایی زدی.....برادر اینجا همشون داوطلب کنکور هستن .....پیشگوهای معبد هند نیستن که

----------


## fardad1

اینم خودش یه حرفی 😊 ممنون از جواب دادن

----------


## sajad564

> کتاب خط ویژه بگیر اگه زیر 50 زدی هر چی خواستی بگو 
> خط ویژه + کل تستای دهه نود کنکور


اخه الان وقت خط ویژس؟؟طرف97 کنکور داره

----------


## fardad1

اینم خودش یه حرفیه😊ممنون از کمکتون

----------


## sinae2011

اشتباهی جوابم اومد این تاپیک خخخخخخ

----------


## rezadeth

نه نمیشی

----------


## fardad1

خخخخخ خب فقط میخواستم بدونم که از مهر اگه شروع کنم به هدفم میرسم یا از تابستان یا هردو همین جدی نگیر سوالو 😉

----------


## fardad1

😂ممنون از روحیه دادنتون

----------


## fardad1

مهم نیست ماله منم جواب بدید خب بد نیست که 😊☺

----------


## Hossein.A

> اخه الان وقت خط ویژس؟؟طرف97 کنکور داره





> اشتباهی جوابم اومد این تاپیک خخخخخخ


سلام . سجاد جان اتفاقا من از خیلیا شنیدم که اول شروع کار کتابای خط ویژه رو بگیرین و با اونا " هم " در کنار کتابای درسی پیش برین . به نظرم خودم هم کار معقولیه .
اول از همه اینکه اگه یخورده احساس کردین نکته ای چیزی کم داره بهش اضافه کنین .
دوم اینکه باعث میشه حافظه تصویری از همون اول براتون تقویت بشه .
خلاصه اینکه بی تاثیر نیست واقعا .

----------


## fardad1

فک کنم پله پله رفتن بهتره  حق میدم به اقا سجاد

----------


## sajad564

> سلام . سجاد جان اتفاقا من از خیلیا شنیدم که اول شروع کار کتابای خط ویژه رو بگیرین و با اونا " هم " در کنار کتابای درسی پیش برین . به نظرم خودم هم کار معقولیه .
> اول از همه اینکه اگه یخورده احساس کردین نکته ای چیزی کم داره بهش اضافه کنین .
> دوم اینکه باعث میشه حافظه تصویری از همون اول براتون تقویت بشه .
> خلاصه اینکه بی تاثیر نیست واقعا .


اره این حرفتو قبول دارم  بعضی از رتبه برترا هم میگفتن همین کارو کردن
ولی اوشون فک کنم منظورشون این بود که فقط از خط ویژه استفاده کنن

----------


## _Senoritta_

> **ﻧﻪ...ﺍﮔﻪ ﺍﺯ ﻣﻬﺮ ﺑﺨﻮﻧﯽ ﺭﺗﺒﺖ ﺑﯿﻦ 64ﺗﺎ82 ﻣﯿﺸﻪ
> .
> ﺍﮔﻪ ﺍﺯ ﻣﺮﺩﺍﺩ ﺑﺨﻮﻧﯽ ﺑﯿﻦ 14ﺗﺎ19
> .
> ﺍﮔﻪ ﺍﺯ ﺷﻬﺮﯾﻮﺭ ﺑﯿﻦ 29 ﺗﺎ63
> .
> .
> .
> ﺍﯾﻨﺎ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﮐﺴﯿﻪ ﮐﻪ ﺳﺎﻋﺖ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﺭﻭﺯﺍﻧﺶ 15ﺳﺎﻋﺖ ﺑﺎﺷﻪ
> ...


پس منی که از تیر شروع کردم تک می شم؟؟ :Yahoo (111):

----------


## fardad1

زیاد نباید به اینا باور کنی معدلت چند شد؟؟ فقط پایه رو میخونی ؟؟

----------


## _Senoritta_

> زیاد نباید به اینا باور کنی معدلت چند شد؟؟ فقط پایه رو میخونی ؟؟


معدلم 19.75شد امسال می خوام برم سوم برا همین درسای سال دوم و زیست و زبان و فیزیک سوم رو هم می خونم..

----------


## fardad1

معدلت که عالیتر از من ولی اینکه میخوام سال سوم رو بترکونم در اون شکی نیست برای همین خیلیا بهم میگن که این تابستون نخون که در طول سال خسته میشی من هم نمیدونم که از مهر‌ شروع کنم یا همین تابستون خوبه ؟؟؟ راستی تابستون سال اول چی اونم درس خوندی ؟؟

----------


## sinae2011

> سلام . سجاد جان اتفاقا من از خیلیا شنیدم که اول شروع کار کتابای خط ویژه رو بگیرین و با اونا " هم " در کنار کتابای درسی پیش برین . به نظرم خودم هم کار معقولیه .
> اول از همه اینکه اگه یخورده احساس کردین نکته ای چیزی کم داره بهش اضافه کنین .
> دوم اینکه باعث میشه حافظه تصویری از همون اول براتون تقویت بشه .
> خلاصه اینکه بی تاثیر نیست واقعا .


داداش شما چکار کردی کنکورو خوب دادی؟

----------


## Nikolai

خدا رو شکر کنکوره 97 آخریشه دیگه تاپیک نمی بینیم کنکوره 98  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Senoritta_

> معدلت که عالیتر از من ولی اینکه میخوام سال سوم رو بترکونم در اون شکی نیست برای همین خیلیا بهم میگن که این تابستون نخون که در طول سال خسته میشی من هم نمیدونم که از مهر‌ شروع کنم یا همین تابستون خوبه ؟؟؟ راستی تابستون سال اول چی اونم درس خوندی ؟؟


نه بابا مگه اسگلم...

----------


## _Senoritta_

> خدا رو شکر کنکوره 97 آخریشه دیگه تاپیک نمی بینیم کنکوره 98


کنکور برداشته نمی شه...

----------


## fardad1

ههههههه نه تو انشتینی دور از تو ✌

----------


## Nikolai

> کنکور برداشته نمی شه...


بله ولی کتابا و نظام آموزشی عوض شده دیگه پیش دانشگاهی وجود نداره :Yahoo (21): کنکور برا رشته هایه پر متقاضی باقی می مونه

----------


## fardad1

خب برا یه رشته تجربی باز کنکور میمونه

----------


## _Senoritta_

> *
> ممکنه 10تا13 بشی*


بی خیال بابا این چرت و پرتا چیه تحویل بچه های مردم می دی؟؟؟

----------


## fardad1

👍......

----------


## _Senoritta_

> بله ولی کتابا و نظام آموزشی عوض شده دیگه پیش دانشگاهی وجود ندارهکنکور برا رشته هایه پر متقاضی باقی می مونه


بالاخره کنکور که هست...حالا برای رشته های تاپ...

----------


## Nikolai

> خب برا یه رشته تجربی باز کنکور میمونه


استاد رشته هایه پرمتقاضی مثله دندون و دارو پزشکی منظوره نه رشته یه تجربی :Yahoo (110):

----------


## hadiskrimi

منم که کنکور 97 دارم  با معدل 19.30 دارم درس فیزیک و ریاضی 2 رو با سیدی های کنکور اسان است میخونم وقتی اینا تموم شد زیست 1 ودرسهای عمومی و دو هفته ی اخر هم گذاشتم برای پیش خوانی دوم . موفق باشی :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Nikolai

> بالاخره کنکور که هست...حالا برای رشته های تاپ...


بله ولی خب تا ی مدتی خیالم راحته که تاپیکه کنکوره 98 نمی بینم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## fardad1

یه رشته تجربی منظورم دانش اموزای تجربی بود که همه سه شغل تاپو میخوان شاگرد جون 😊

----------


## hadiskrimi

تازه فقط فیزیک فصل اخرو تموم کردم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Nikolai

باید قبل از این که حرفتو جواب بدم اینو می گفتی نه الان! معما چو حل گشت آسان شود :Yahoo (110):

----------


## fardad1

خوبه

----------


## fardad1

سلام این روزها اینقدر استرس بیخود کنکور ۹۷دارم که دارم می پوسم سال دوم رو خوب تموم نکردم حالا هم دارم تابستون و بیکار میگذرونم یه سوال دارم اونم اینه که به نظرتون اگه من تابستون رو ول کنم وتابستون کنکور بخونم به داروسازی میرسم ؟؟؟ اگه این تابستون و ول کنم ضرر نمی کنم ؟؟ لطفا جواب بدید با تشکر بسیار دوستون دارم 💋💜

----------


## مهسـا

ای جونم استرس از الان زود نیست گلم؟

ولی تابستون امسالو هرکاری نکردی زیستتو ی بار دیگه باارامش بخون کلی جلو میفتی عزیزم کسی از ایندش خبر نداره شاید تابستون سالای بعد حسرت همین تابستونتو بخوری....

----------


## fardad1

نمیدونم چیکار‌کنم 
🙇

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> نمیدونم چیکار‌کنم 
> ������


زیست و شیمی رو کامل بخونید و تمرین کنید .

----------


## fardad1

اگه همون دوتارو بخونم اونای دیگه رو‌نخونم ضرر نمی کنم ؟؟؟

----------


## NOT NOW

سلام !

به نظرم هنوز وقت دارید !

پیشنهاد من :

1.زیست 1 (کامل +تست)
2.شیمی2 (کامل +تست)
3.ریاضی2 (بخش ترکیبیات +تست): چون توی فصل اول ریاضی 3 به درد میخوره
4.فیزیک(فصل 2+فصل3+فصل4+فصل آخر)
5.زیست 2 (فصل 8 "ژنتیک")
6.شیمی3(حداقل موازنه+یافتن ضرایب استوکیومتری رو یاد بگیر)
7.فیزیک3  (فصل 1 که الکتریسیته ساکن هست)
دروس عمومی هم به نظر من ادبیات 2 رو یه بار دیگه بخون...

بقیه ساده هستن و میشه راحت توی سال سوم خوندشون. (چه دوم و چه سوم)



موفق باشی !

----------


## fardad1

خب این پیشنهادتون عالی بود سعی می کنم اجرا کنم خیلی ممنون از جوابتون ولی یه چیز می خواهم بدونم اونم اینه که از درس خوندن توی این تابستون چه سودی به من میرسه وقتی که در سال چهارمم میتونم بخونم فقط سودشو اگه بگید ممنون میشم

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام این روزها اینقدر استرس بیخود کنکور ۹۷دارم که دارم می پوسم سال دوم رو خوب تموم نکردم حالا هم دارم تابستون و بیکار میگذرونم یه سوال دارم اونم اینه که به نظرتون اگه من تابستون رو ول کنم وتابستون کنکور بخونم به داروسازی میرسم ؟؟؟ اگه این تابستون و ول کنم ضرر نمی کنم ؟؟ لطفا جواب بدید با تشکر بسیار دوستون دارم ������������


بیخیال باو وقت زیاده
این تابستون زیاد دوست داشتی چیزی کار کنی فیزیک اول و دوم جمعا 4 فصل آسون هست رو بخون یا شیمی دوم که پایه است و مهمه
استرس چیه باو ملت سال آخر میخونن پزشکی میارن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## fardad1

شاید حرف شما درست باشه ولی شاید

----------


## marzie_

خب هر چی بیشتر بخونید بهتر نتیجه میگیرید به نظرم شیمی و زیست رو حتما بخونید

----------


## marzie_

و اگر میخواید کلاس کنکوری برید که هم پیش و پایه رو براتون تموم کنه از همین تابستون برید

----------


## Chandler Bing

زیست و شیمی درسنامه بخون فقط
لازمت میشه

----------


## Ho369

*سلام.بنظرم هنوز که به پیش دانشگاهی نرسیدی یه نگاه ویژه به دروس عمومی مخصوصن عربی و ادبیات داشته باش.وقتی برسی پیش دانشگاهی اولین سختی که حس میکنی حجم زیادیه که باید بخونی.اگه یه خلاصه برداری نسبتن خوب از عمومی ها داشته باشی کارت راحت تره.اگه رو عربی خوب کار کنی امسال به پیش دانشگاهی که نرسیده یکی از درسهای کنکور رو تموم کردی.*

----------


## fardad1

ممنون ببینم چی میشه

----------


## fardad1

ok tnx

----------


## fardad1

یکم اشتباه ست حرفتون چون خیلیا میگن اختصاصی رو بخون ولی ....

----------


## seyed sajjad

سلام .
بیخیال دوم فعلا فقط به فکر ی معدل عالی تو سوم باش ... معدل سومت خوب بشه انگیزه میگیری مث خر درس میخونی ...
بنظر من دروس دوم فقط عربیشو بخون و بعد از اون بشین درسای سومو بخون سعی کن بتونی:
2فصل اول زیست
فصل اول شیمی
فصل اول فیزیک 
و لغات عربی و انگلیسی 
سال سوم رو بخونی اینجوری انقد جلو میفتی ک خودت خرکیف میشی

----------


## matrooke

جوری اختصاصی رو ببند ک سال بعد اذیتت نکنه.

----------


## fardad1

ممنون

----------


## fardad1

مثه خر 🙅 



ok

----------


## NOT NOW

ببینید شما سال سوم رو بخونید اعتماد به نفس شما بالاتر میره سر کلاس درس حس "برتر بودن" رو درک میکنید که این خیلی به کارتون میاد از اون گذشته چون یک بار خونده شده و یک قالب کلی از اون در ذهن شماست یک حالت مرور داره و درس مدت بیشتری در ذهن شما میمون.. !

----------


## fardad1

خب این موقع مدرسه هم میشه مثلا زیست رو پیشخوانی کنیم بعد فردا در مدرسه این حس که میگی درست میشه دیگه لازم نیس سال سومو خوند به نظر من

----------


## NOT NOW

این نگاه به آینده هست و شما درس رو یاد میگیرید و تست ها +سوالاتش رو حل میکنید (که در اینصورت تدریس معلم میشه یک مرور واسه شما) . ولی پیشخوانی 10 دقیقه قبل از درس دادن معلم صورت میگیره و شما فقط یکبار صفحات رو نگاه میکنید. اینا خیلی فرق دارن.

به هرحال خود دانید !

----------


## fardad1

خب پیش از تدریس معلم تست هم میزنم همراه خوندنش بازهمون درمیاد اون موقع چی؟؟؟

----------


## fardad1

شما تا حالا توی تابستون چی خوندید ؟؟

----------


## NOT NOW

اصلا شما تابستون رو نخون  :Yahoo (21): 

من زیست1 رو تموم کردم,زیست 2 رو دارم میخونم.

فیزیک3 فصل 1+2 رو خوندم و الان فقط تست میزنم.

ریاضی 3 از 4 فصل 3 فصل اول رو تموم کردم.

شیمی 3  فصل اول رو خوندم.

شیمی 2 رو خوندم

ریاضی 2 یخورده مونده از آخراش

ادبیات رو هم دارم میخونم

----------


## fardad1

معدل سال دومتان چند شد ؟؟؟ به نظر من لازم نیست اینقدر به دروس سال سوم اهمیت بدی فقط سال دوم مهم است اونم نباید زیاد بخودت فشار بیاری بعدا کم میاری در طول سال اصلا مصاحبه رتبه های برتر و ببین همشون تابستون سال دوم و زیاد نخوندن چون بعدا خسته میشن

----------


## bewniii

میدونی تو جز کدوم دسته از بچه های کنکوریی؟؟
اونایی که تکلیفشون با خودشون معلوم نیست
یادمه اول پست گذاشتی اگه از تیر بخونم رتبه اول میشم؟؟
الان پست گذاشتی دارو قبول میشم؟؟
 میدونی هم دوست داری درس نخونی هم قبول شی 
اینجا هم میای این پستارو میذاری که از استرست و عذاب وجدانتو کم کنی
یه تصمیم جدی بگیر و پاش وایسا
فقط خوب فکر کن ببین بعدا از تصمیمت پشیمون نمیشی؟!
وقت اونقدا هم زیاد نیس  :Yahoo (1): 


Sent from my SM-J200H using Tapatalk

----------


## fardad1

خب من میخوام از رتبه های برتر باشم کنارش داروسازی بخونم از تیر هم شروع کردم اما در بعضی موارد حق با شماست و نمیدونم که چکار کنم

----------


## bewniii

> خب من میخوام از رتبه های برتر باشم کنارش داروسازی بخونم از تیر هم شروع کردم اما در بعضی موارد حق با شماست و نمیدونم که چکار کنم


من هم دوم تجربیم 
اطلاعات زیادی هم از کنکور نداشتم اما بعد یه مدت کوتاه با گشتن توی انجمن خیلی از چیز ها رو متوجه شدم و خیلی از نگرانیام کم شد
حالا کاری که خودم شروع کردم رو بهت میگم شابد کمکت کرد
از ده روز قبل از مرداد منابعم رو بعد از تحقیق جمع کردم
هفته ی اول سه ساعت، دو هفته ی بعدش رو چهار ساعت خوندم
درسته این ساعت مطالعه کمه اما به نظرم بهترین کار همینه
چون الان سال دوم هستم و محدودیت زمانی ندارم پس بهتره از ساعت مطالعه کم شروع کنم تا وسطای راه کم نیارم
پ.ن: این چهار ساعت مطالعه رو تا قبل از ساعت دو بعد از ظهر تموم میکنم که مطالعم پراکنده نباشه
منابعم:
زیست: کتاب+خ سبز+الگو
شیمی:متن کتاب (خیلی مهمه) + مبتکران
فیزیک:میکرو گاج
ریاضی:میکرو گاج (زیاد راضی نیستم ازش)
و اصلا قصد ندارم ساعت مطالعم رو تو تابستون بالا تر از پنج ساعت ببرم چون حجم کاری زیادی ندارم و بهتره خودمو خسته نکنم
از مهر به بعد هم یه کتاب تشریحی واسه همه دروس میگیرم یه منبع تستی خوب هم واسه اختصاصیا
معدلمم شد 19/74
امیدوارم کمکت کرده باشم

----------


## bewniii

و یه چیز دیگه مطمعن باش اگه حتی تو تابشتون امسال دو ساعت هم درس بخونی از خیلیا جلو تری چون بیش تر بچه های کنکور 97 الان تو خواب زمستونین و فکر میکنن وقت زیاد هست تا کنکور

Sent from my SM-J200H using Tapatalk

----------


## Last.Behi

> سلام این روزها اینقدر استرس بیخود کنکور ۹۷دارم که دارم می پوسم سال دوم رو خوب تموم نکردم حالا هم دارم تابستون و بیکار میگذرونم یه سوال دارم اونم اینه که به نظرتون اگه من تابستون رو ول کنم وتابستون کنکور بخونم به داروسازی میرسم ؟؟؟ اگه این تابستون و ول کنم ضرر نمی کنم ؟؟ لطفا جواب بدید با تشکر بسیار دوستون دارم ����


استرس دارین وبیخیال تابستونین مگه میشه؟؟؟

----------


## fardad1

خیلی ممنون 
منابع من زیست: خیلی سبز + تخته سیاه+ نشر دریافت 
شیمی: گاج جامع
ریاضی :خیلی سبز جامع 
فیزیک :۴کتاب خیلی سبز جامع 
ادبیات :گاج موضوعی 
عربی :گاج سفید 
دینی:میکرو جامع
نظرشما چیه؟

تابستون تا نیمه ی سال دوم رو تموم کردم ولی مثه شما زیاد خودمو خسته نمیکنم ممنونم از کمکتون

----------


## fardad1

👍ایولللللل

----------


## fardad1

نه بیخیالش نشدم

----------


## fardad1

ببخشید شما دندان پزشکید؟؟؟دانشگاه دولتی ؟؟اگه هستید به نظر شما چه باید کنم که مثه شما یه رشته تاپ قبول شوم ؟؟

----------


## fardad1

????????????alooo

----------


## loading

سلام.خانم احمدیا مدام بیای توی تایپیک برو درست رو بخون وبرای اااااالللللللللللللو گفتن اینجا نیا تابستئون رفت و تو میخوای سوال کنی هنوز.برو بشین بخون

----------


## loading

در این 1 ماه و نیم باقی مانده از تابستون که فرصت کمی هم نیست بیشتر به درسای دوم بپرداز و نقاط ضعفت رو برطرف کن سپس دروس سوم رو هم بخون.یادت قبل از سوم خوندن،باید دومت حسابی و قوی باشه

----------


## mahdi-de

هرگز این کا رو نکن سعی کن تو این مدت باقی مونده دوم رو ببندی 
این اشتباه خیلی از بچه هاست ک فکر می کنن تابستون کنکور می خونن ولی غافل از این ک تاستون کنکورشون انقدر پر هست ک جایی برای یاد گیری درسای دوم نمی می مونه سعی درسای دوم رو کامل کنی چچون تو تابستون بعدی فرصتی برای یادگیری مطلب جدید از دوم نداری اگر می خوای جایی قبول شی

----------


## fardad1

در حال تموم کردن ولی ادبیات و دینی رو نمیخونم چونکه  زود فراموش میشن نظر شما چیه‌؟؟

----------


## fardad1

خوندم ولی میخوام کمی سرگرم باشم در ضمن شهرت من احمدی است و دختر هستم نه اقا

----------


## fardad1

به نظر شما‌ادبیات و سال اینده بخونم بهتر نیست ؟؟؟ چون اون موقع بهتره  برای خوندن

----------


## Miss.Dr

> معدلم 19.75شد امسال می خوام برم سوم برا همین درسای سال دوم و زیست و زبان و فیزیک سوم رو هم می خونم..


معدل منم دوم شد 19.90
اما فک نکنین سوم با همون تلاش دوم همین عدد میشه

----------


## Miss.Dr

منم خیلی فکرا داشتم پارسال تابستون...😂
اما واقعن صرف قلق گیری شد
و کار زیادی پیش نبردم
عوضش الان راحتترم
بنظرم همین ک درگیرشی با درسا کلی فایده داره
در ضمن ی نکته:با این دید ک یه کنکوری هستین درس بخونین
مثلا الان نرین سراغ سراغ زبان 2 چون درسای مهمتری هست
و نرین ریاضی دو بگیرین(گاج یا الگو )
از همین الان مبحثی بخونید
من اگه برگردم
حتما زیستمو تا اخر سوم میبندم

----------


## Amin-jh

> معدل منم دوم شد 19.90
> اما فک نکنین سوم با همون تلاش دوم همین عدد میشه


والا من یک چهارم تلاش دومم نداشتم امسال 
13 صدم از پارسالم بهتر شد 
نهایی راحته
شرایط تقلب هم فراهمه

----------


## Dayi javad

کی باش کنکور 97 هم شرکت کنم  :Yahoo (4): 


درس بخونید که سال 97 ی رقیب سر سخت مث من دارید  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## FaMa77

داداچ! الان دومی میری سوم؟ یا سومی میری پیش؟
از الان تازه فقط نصفه تابستون ک چیز کمیه رفته داری میگی درس نخونم؟؟؟
 :Yahoo (21): 
اینکه از کی درس بخونیم هم نیست!
المپیادیا از مهر اصولا شروع میکنن ولی رتبه های خیلی خوب میارن
مهم اراده ست ولاغیر
ارده نداشته باشی از پارسالم میخوندی الان کنکور هیچی نمیشی!!!
ازاده داشته باش از مهر بخون میترکونی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Senoritta_

منم دقیقا تابستونم صرف قلق گیری شد...ولی در عوض با دست پر وارد سال سوم می شم

----------


## zista

راستی کنکوری های 97ای..سعی کنین با تموم قدرت بخونین یه وقت پشت کنکوری نشین..98کلا کتاب هاش فرق کرده.

----------


## _Senoritta_

> هرگز این کا رو نکن سعی کن تو این مدت باقی مونده دوم رو ببندی 
> این اشتباه خیلی از بچه هاست ک فکر می کنن تابستون کنکور می خونن ولی غافل از این ک تاستون کنکورشون انقدر پر هست ک جایی برای یاد گیری درسای دوم نمی می مونه سعی درسای دوم رو کامل کنی چچون تو تابستون بعدی فرصتی برای یادگیری مطلب جدید از دوم نداری اگر می خوای جایی قبول شی


کاملا موافقم....منم از هر کی پرسیدم همینو گفت...

----------


## _Senoritta_

> راستی کنکوری های 97ای..سعی کنین با تموم قدرت بخونین یه وقت پشت کنکوری نشین..98کلا کتاب هاش فرق کرده.


والا دارم با تموم قوا می خونم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## moja78

این تابستون ک با برنامه های کانون جلو رفتم...فقط نگاه به گذشته  :Yahoo (100): 
انشالله ک همه موفق بشیم!!!
احساس میکنم خوندن ادبیات دوم تو تابستون هیچ سودی برام نداشت فقط برا آزمون خوندم الانم همش یادم رفته !!
کاش وقتشو میزاشتم زیستو کامل میبستم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AGHA JAVAD


کی باش کنکور 97 هم شرکت کنم 


درس بخونید که سال 97 ی رقیب سر سخت مث من دارید 


بله تصویب شد کنکور 97 من شرکت میکنم 

اگ کنکور تیر ماه باش من همون تیر سربازیمم تموم میکنم ! 

*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *
> 
> بله تصویب شد کنکور 97 من شرکت میکنم 
> 
> اگ کنکور تیر ماه باش من همون تیر سربازیمم تموم میکنم ! 
> 
> *


 اون موقع رقیبای کله گنده ترازشماهم فراونه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط کاریزما


اون موقع رقیبای کله گنده ترازشماهم فراونه


خدا کنه همه خوب باشن و درس خون و قوی ! چشم حسودم کور !

اگ شما کمی دقت کنید ی لحن شوخی تو کامنت قبلی من تو این تاپیک بود و ادعایی توش نبود !

ولی شما چه میدونی اون موقع من ی رقیب کله کنده نباشم ؟*

----------

